# What do you think of this kit and controller?



## rfhendrix (Jan 24, 2011)

I am posting here mainly because of the Kelly controller offered in the kit. Also, is the 4/0 cable really necessary? I will not be racing the small truck I am building but I do need to use the freeways quite a bit and 70mph is about the average speed around these parts. The kit is offered here:

http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/pk-w9-k144.htm

The controller is a Kelly 24-156 Volt 1000 Amp Series or PM KDHD


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

You might be able to do better but not by much. Pricing seems pretty right on. I have one of the new KDHD 800 amp controller but have not use it yet. Soon. If you go with the Kelly you will need a large heat sink and you will need a fan attached too. Do not skimp on the heat sink. It needs good deep fins and a good thick flat surface to mount to. Use good quality thermal compound between the controller and sink. Not too thick. Mount tight. If you can afford a better controller then get it. Soliton1 will fit your needs. Synkromotive will fit your needs. I will check how well the Kelly works here real soon. Pulling off the Synkro in a couple weeks. It will be used in another conversion. 

Pete 

Hunt for good used Warp9" motors. You could check out if the kit includes the newest Warp9. But I would not be surprised if they say yes but give you an older one. They do have a nice new Warp9 with a bunch of new goodies. I don't think the price has changed from the old one to the new one. You may do better if you buy your parts separate than in a kit. I put mine together myself. 

Pete


----------



## rfhendrix (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, I am not planning on buying the kit because of the money, but using it as kind of a guide when I buy the individual components. They have a similar kit with a curtis controller which is wired with 2/0 wire but I am not sure that would meet my needs. I will only be at freeway speeds for about 20 miles but I don't want to under build the truck. Anyway I will not buy the controller for a few months so I would appreciate it if you let me know how the Kelly controller works out for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

I will be reporting on how the controller works. 

http://greenev.zapto.org/63ev/63_EV/Kelly_Control_Sink.html

Yes, by all means use the kit as a guide. No you don't need 4/0 wire. 2/0 is usually enough. I had 4/0 on the MG when I got it and have since removed it and installed 2/0.


----------

